# 2002 Maxima can not accelerate more than 30 mph



## SamuraiX (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello all,

My 2002 Maxima was running fine and suddenly one day it can not go faster than 30mph even if rpm is 2500. Seen like it try to switch gear but it can not engage. I drove to Autozone for them to scan it and it pull the following codes:

P2138 APP sensor perfomance condition fault
P0102 MAF sensor circuit low input
P0113 IAT sensor circuit high input
P1800 Variable Induction air-intake system VIAS control selenoid value
P1705 Throttle position sensor circuit a/t
P2128 APP sensor 2 high input

I'm lost when i see all these codes. Can you help me to determine what is wrong with my car. 

Very much appreciate.


----------



## scitron (Dec 2, 2012)

seem to have a similar problem. Did your CEL go on? My CEL did not go on, yet the same thing has happened.
Keep watching this forum for answers to both our problems.


----------

